# I can't get the corks out of the bottle



## earl (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Guys


I bottled a Meza Luna Red in October and went to try one. I have broken 3 cork pullers and resorted to drilling the corks out. This is the first cork problem I have had. I have attempted to open 3 bottles and they all have the same problem.


Any suggestions to pulling a tough cork? 


earl


----------



## masta (Mar 2, 2007)

Never had any issues with bottles I have filled and use the rabbit ear or wing style like the one below. You might try a regular waiter corkscrew. 


Which corks were these you used and how did you prep them?




*Edited by: masta *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 2, 2007)

Were the bottles laying on their sides to keep the corks moist????


----------



## Coaster (Mar 2, 2007)

On the tough corks, try to "score" the edge where the cork meets the glass with a butter knife or something sharp (I use the end of the corkscrew). It helps release my tight corks.


----------



## earl (Mar 2, 2007)

The bottles were on their side, and all I did was rinse them in Kmeta prior to putting them in the bottle. 


I'll try the scoring thing and see if it works.


earl


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a rough time getting mine out too. I have a rabbit like similar to masta's but they are just in there!!! I prep them in K meta solution too and they are on their sides...if they make it that far..(= 3 days




). Nothing is going to get in or out with George's corks. I do get them out but sometimes it takes a while!!
Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2007)

I have never had a problem and I use the same rabbitt type as Masta.
The corks that you guys get, do they feel as though they have a coating
on them as mine do?


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know what it is ....the commercial corks come out in one motion...i'm exhausted getting the corksout of ours. Easier going in than out!!!


What do you think it is?????


----------



## masta (Mar 3, 2007)

Please read through this thread on tight corks and it should provide the reasons why and solutions:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2080


----------



## pkcook (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Masta,


I realized that I have been corking my bottles with the corks wet(George's #9FWV logo, straight from the sulfite to the corker). George's post recommends that the cork be allowed to dry for 5-15 minutes on paper towel before corking. I'll try that myself on next bottling session. 


I have broken every corkscrew in the house and finally broke down and went to Bed, Bath, and Beyond (My Wife's home away from home) and found a Rabbit clone for $10. I was a little concerned about thequality was at that price, but so far it works like a champ. I've pulled some corks that I have been unable to pull for months (they looked like someone took a drill to them!).


Thanks for the reminder Masta!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

We have a corkscrew like Mastas....It worked like a charm....then...we started having a problem with our corks pushing in, thought it was a bad batch of corks....turned out we had bent the little wire auger/screw....guess that's why they sent 2 extra in the box....Working good again.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2007)

I use a Walmart 2 dollar cork screw and in two years have never had a problem with removing a cork.


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 3, 2007)

I had the same trouble getting the corks out! I broke my two trusty cork screws. Nothing worse than a brokencork screw, and wanting a niceglass of wine, all sorts of things run through a persons mind trying to figure out a way to get the cork out.


I also purchased a rabbit ear style cork screw and have had good luck with it, yet it is a cheap one and there are times that I take very special care when pulling out a cork as it feels like I am going to break it's ears off. 


Now I have two in the kitchen and carry one in each glove compartment in my pickups, (Just in case I'm broke down on the road) there's always a positive moment in every negative moment. I can at least sip on a glass of wine, while awaiting for help. Might as well take in the moment and enjoy right?!



That is if I carry a bottle of wine with me too! Guess that is part of my life saving equipment, candle, blanket, tall flag, flash light, cork screw, wine glass, bottle of wine, and a box or chocolates. Yep, it don't get any better than that.


----------



## Bert (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that is a great road side emergency kit...an exdra glass might be nice..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Well my rabbit ears just broke but the cork was not tough, the rabbit
ears were just cheap. It sort of still works, it just unscrews right
back out the way it went in! Weird, this ever happen to anyone else?
There is no friction at all it just reverses right out?


----------



## stormbringer (Mar 11, 2007)

The post by Masta on March 3 with the enclosed link provides somevery goodinfo. I started using the "cork humidor" method of cork sanitation and it works excellent. I believe the K-Meta caused some of my corks to stick. I still have a few bottles of wine that were bottled before using the cork humidor set-up and they are almost impossible to remove using a waiter-type corkscrew.


My solution to the tight cork problem: Use the "Ah-So" cork puller. It will easily remove even the toughest-to-remove corks.


The down-side of using the "Ah-So" is that if you are not careful using it on the corks that are not sort of stuck and hard to remove -- youcan easily push the cork down into the bottle. (Wiggle thelonger of the two prongs into the side of the cork first, thenrock the handle from side to side until both prongs are fully inserted. "Rock" as in push DOWNlightly on one sideand then the other side-- just a little at a time -- until fully inserted, then twist while pulling).


My advise is to purchase the "Ah-So" cork puller and at the same time purchase a CorkRetriever.And try the cork humidor set-up to helppreventfuture stuck corks.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2007)

Stormbringer,


Could you post some pics to the Ah-so and the humidor. 


Ramona


----------



## stormbringer (Mar 11, 2007)

Link with pic of Ah-So:http://www.grapestompers.com/product_details.asp?SubcatID=24&amp;ProductID=270&amp;internal_index=0


Link with article on humidor:http://www.rjspagnols.com/resource_view.asp?HandoutID=14


My cork humidor is pretty basic. I have a round plastic tupperware-type container with 3/8" holes drilled in the lid. This container is filled about half full of K-Meta. Container with K-Meta is placed into another larger round plastic container. Corks are poured into the larger container and rest on the smaller container of K-Meta. The lid is closed on the larger container and the K-Meta fumes sanitize the corks. The corks will be ready to insert during bottling and require no additional handling. I think it's called the "dry cork" method and it works for me. 


BTW: I found the containers at a General Dollar Store. For about 5 bucks you can purchase the set of 6 descending sized plastic containers, all in one package. 


I hope this helps.


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having difficulty with stuck corks. I've broken three corkscrews so far, the latest a very nice rabbit ear model. I wish I had thought to review this forum before breaking the latest cork screw. I have never had this problem with the Altec synthetic corks and this is a new experience after 12 years of winemaking. Thanks for these posts, perhaps I can now avoid breaking another corkscrew.


----------



## Bill B (Aug 18, 2007)

Take a look at this link http://www.break.com/index then type remove a cork from a wine bottle in the search box. This is a cool video
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Joanie (Aug 18, 2007)

I've done it! It works like a charm!


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I guess I must have the super-stuck cork. As the photo demonstrates, the bag was not strong enough to pull out the cork. I'm glad I did not bet $50.00 on this trick as the video suggests.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

I see a Fine Vine wines cork in there and that is the problem! You see these corks are time activated and will not come out of a bottle until at least 9 months to keep the impatient people from opening their wines to early! 





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Aug 19, 2007)

Wino, I might suggest you use the bag on those stubborn ones to get the cork up to the neck-keeping pressure on it while you use a corkscrew to get it out. Getting the cork to the neck is the hard part, but easy with the bag.


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 19, 2007)

I decided to give this trick another shot, given my persistent nature. This time I used a Walmart bag rather than a Target bag.Walmart did the trick and the cork was successfully removed. I never thought the flimsy, thin looking Walmart bag would so handily defeat the Target bag. I then fished the remnant of the Target bag out of the bottle with a chopstick. Regretfully for Target, I'll have to tip a glass to Walmart as the winner of this competition.


I was reluctant to put a photo up given that our generous host's business name was on the cork. But I thought it was rather amusing that I now had a cork and Target bag stuck in the bottle. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## OldWino1 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a cork screw that a bartender gave me it it awsome. The hinge is the differance. It goes deep into the cork the the first lip of the first pull up then go to the last lip and pull the cork out. I have a cork puller also but i have gone to this one. 

*Edited by: OldWino *


----------



## Sub Vet (Oct 10, 2007)

stormbringer said:


> Link with pic of Ah-So:http://www.grapestompers.com/product_details.asp?SubcatID=24&amp;ProductID=270&amp;internal_index=0
> 
> 
> Link with article on humidor:http://www.rjspagnols.com/resource_view.asp?HandoutID=14
> ...


----------



## stormbringer (Oct 10, 2007)

Ikeep corks storedin the humidor. Between bottlings, I occasionally open the lid on the humidor and check to make sure the K-meta solution is fresh. If the K-meta appears weak, Iremove the corks and refill the container of K-meta. 
After a bottling, I refill/top-off the humidor with new corks.Then, they are good to go for the next bottling. 


I use #9 corks for wines that I expect to age and #8 corks for wines I'm certain will be consumed within a couple of months of bottling.



*Edited by: stormbringer *


----------



## afireguy (Oct 29, 2007)

Ifind my self working out in the garagesometimes with a bottle of vino
and no corkscrew, and have found that a 2 1/2 or3 inch sheet rock
screw and a pair of vicegrips work Great, anda empty oil can for a glass
....lol just kiding, but the sheet Rock screws work Great.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive been there fireguy!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok get this... we opened a bottle of Cherry wine thats been in the bottle only about 2 months and the cork slid right out!!! I wonder if the kits are higher in sulfite which causes the coating on the corks to breakdown enough to cause them to be difficult to remove. Dunno for sure but its a thought........


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that the sulfite in the wine has nothing to do with it. Quality of cork has a lot to do with it. Georges perfect agglomerate corks are coated with a special coating that makes them easier to get in and get out unlike a lot of bulk corks. They are also a much better quality then most corks bought in bulk as they are a much more dense(smaller pcs glued together). A lot of corks sold in stores bulk are bigger pcs glued together.


----------



## SB Ranch (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe you needa "Cork Sucker"! 


I have ruined one cork but quickly learned not to force the issue. By changing position of the cork removing tool you may be able to dislodge the troublesome cork.


If you have a corking tool you can push the cork about a 1/16th further in the bottle AND TRY REMOVING AGAIN. 


With a little patience and ingenuity you will be an accomplished cork removal specialist.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## chevyguy65 (Oct 29, 2007)

The corks were from george . this has been on on going discussion on this forum for some time. I was just comparing them to removing corks from the bottle kit wine we've had... this one seems much easier to remove .. already busted 2 cork screws


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a T-handles auger-type corkscrew, rather than a coiled-wire type. I screw the auger in until the top portion touches the rim of the bottle, and then another half turn. That snaps the cork free and it is easy to pull from there. The inclined plane is one of the seven simple machines.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2007)

Chevy, I also have broken 2 rabbit ears. 1 was on a commercial and the other on 1 of my bottles. Personally i think these things are junk. They look really nice and work really nice until they dont work and that seems to be too often to me. The first cork screw screwed right in and came out as easy without even moving the cork. The 2nd 1 jumped gears and inside and I took it apart and fixed it and it did the same thing. Both of these were pulled right out without problems using the cheap ole corkscrew like Peter has and this has been in my drawer for probably 9 years being used the whole time. It just doesnt look as neat.


----------



## masta (Oct 30, 2007)

I am at a loss why some folks have problems removing corks and especially the FVW type. I have inserted and removed hundreds of corks and the only FVW that was tough was in a bottle someone gave me. 


I use the rabbit ear type ($6.00 at a discount store) and corks are out of the bottle and removed from the opener in less than 10 seconds.


Has to be one or a combination of these issues: cork handling or preparation, type of corker, bottle type, inconstancy of corks.

*Edited by: masta *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 30, 2007)

I broke three corkscrews after bottling 45 bottles with the FVW corks. I never had a problem with the Altec corks I formerly used. After reading the cork posts, I discovered my problem. I had soaked all my corks in water and sulfites while bottling. I now use new ones out of the bag or from a cork humidor and have no more problems, though I must say the Agglomerate corks are tighter than most.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 31, 2007)

All I can offer is read tonight's newsletter!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess its like the wheel... I was a great concept but took a while to find thebest way to use it? I cansay that no one is blaming FVW corks for being bad but we need to find the best way to "use" em. With all the members on here we'll figure it out


----------

